# November Photo Contest



## Megora

Hope Jamm's OK..! 

Hardworking retriever...


----------



## ShadowGolden

Shadow retrieves....his leash!


----------



## Ninde'Gold




----------



## GoldenMum

My good ole heart boy Clydehopper!


----------



## DieselDog

I got the ball Mama!!! I got the ball!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Hunter'sMom

"I HAZ THE BALL!!!!"


----------



## Vhuynh2

"You wanted me to get this one right, mom?"


----------



## Jige

BaWaaJige with a chucker


----------



## jackie_hubert

I like this one because it exemplifies everything that we both love: tall grass, blue sky and carefree fun!


----------



## mudEpawz

iz gotz it!


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is one of Max, retrieving the ball at the beach.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Helping each other*

Team Work


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah and his flying squirrel with sister Amber Rose on Savary Island.


----------



## rik6230

paco


----------



## jealous1

Beau was our first senior golden we took in. While he was only with us a short seven months, he will never be forgotten. He ALWAYS had a ball in his mouth unless he was eating. His mind was willing to retrieve but unfortunately his body wasn't, so he would crawl into hubby's lap and get him to try and take the ball from him.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Still can't enter, but hope we can make you smile !!:::


----------



## rik6230

Claire's Friend said:


> Still can't enter, but hope we can make you smile !!:::


You did :--big_grin:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

rik said:


> You did :--big_grin:


Me too...that's just too funny!!!

And rik your picture of Paco is nothing short of striking!!!

Pete


----------



## rik6230

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Me too...that's just too funny!!!
> 
> And rik your picture of Paco is nothing short of striking!!!
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete


----------



## BriGuy

Here is my favorite of Cookie...though technically she isn't exactly fetching these papers; it was done is more of a protest to her post-spay cone. And yes, those are tax forms.


----------



## mich4242

tyler, our new adopted pup, he's still learning fetch and drop! his fav item is he slobbery blanket he likes to give to guests!


----------



## Waggily Tail

*Fetch is Maggie's middle name*

Here's Maggie putting heart and soul into what she loves. Great theme and entries!


----------



## inge

Fetch and catch...(Liza always gets Tess's ball...)


----------



## akgolden

Bailey going after the decoy in her oh so graceful way ..


----------



## hollyk

Come on Mom throw it.


----------



## Jushing

She's not running back with the ball, but she did finally figure out how to carry two at once.


----------



## jealous1

_She's not running back with the ball, but she did finally figure out how to carry two at once.

_So cute!! Can she come and teach Joey and Mike how to do that? They keep trying to carry two but just haven't been able to master that yet


----------



## Ivyacres

*Wait for me*

'Mom, wait! I found the perfect stick.'


----------



## AlanK

Wow thanks for the 's everyone...I would post a fetch picture however Tuff only knows pick up the ball and make Dad run for him:doh:


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog .. She caught it..


----------



## Jennifer1

This is from shortly after Bear was diagnosed with hemangio. A friend brought her (&Guinness) special doggy cupcakes. She was trying to bring her's inside


----------



## Claire's Friend

Jennifer1 said:


> This is from shortly after Bear was diagnosed with hemangio. A friend brought her (&Guinness) special doggy cupcakes. She was trying to bring her's inside


Your Bear looks exactly like my Claire, who we fondly called Claire Bear, all the time.


----------



## Rainheart

Here is my entry with Beamer boy playing with his favorite toy... his soccer ball!


----------



## Tennyson

My bridge boy Mick doing his best Landon Donavan immitation.


----------



## dezymond

He popped the ball within 30sec, no joke:doh:


----------



## Dubraska

We had to teach him how to retrieve...he's doing pretty good so far


----------



## soxOZ

Retrieving was just in Mattie's nature from day one...!!!

Photo taken last year in September at our local dog beach...


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Playstation anyone?


----------



## hockeybelle31

Fannin (on the right) tried to help his best friend Desmond bring the stick back.


----------



## Tanyac

Izzie and "her" stick! She always finds the biggest one she can find and spends the whole walk carrying it...


----------



## Tanyac

I don't think I've quite got the hang of this...


----------



## Dallas Gold

This photo doesn't meet the criteria (I don't think) because it's actually a merged image of a series of shots of Toby retrieving a ball in a pool at a community swim event. It shows that even a visually impaired dog loves retrieving! Love my Toby boy!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Here's my entry. Molly, fetching in the snow.


----------



## Thalie

Flem helping in the yard, fetching cut outs.


----------



## Waggily Tail

Dallas Gold said:


> This photo doesn't meet the criteria (I don't think) because it's actually a merged image of a series of shots of Toby retrieving a ball in a pool at a community swim event. It shows that even a visually impaired dog loves retrieving! Love my Toby boy!


Toby boy, you are the diver dude! I want to learn how to merge.


----------



## Karen519

*Toby*

What wonderful pics of Toby. You go, boy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and Tonka fetching a SKUNK!!1*

Here are Tucker and Tonka fetching a Skunk!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## saab95conv

*Princess Monaco Jacobs - "Hi gorgeous"*

Princess Monaco Jacobs for November contest..


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Air Budlet Asia fetching the ball*


----------



## saab95conv

*Princess Monaco Jacobs-"Hey Gorgeous"*

Hi I am Monaco girl and I am 5 months old, I want to submit my picture for the contest.


----------



## tobysmommy

Hi Monaco girl, welcome to the forum! You are a very pretty young lady. Unfortunately, your human must have a minimum of 25 posts to enter the monthly photo contest, and there is a theme each month that the photos should represent. Perhaps your human can post on the forum some more, and you can enter the December contest.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Thanksgiving morning fun before feasting!


----------



## Waggily Tail

Joanne & Asia said:


> View attachment 121943


Air Budlet Asia is an awesome athlete!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I almost hate to this end...there are so many cute photographs...it always good for a smile each time I visit.

Pete


----------



## tobysmommy

Closing this thread now, and will post voting poll later this evening. It's going to be another tough month to choose just one photo...


----------

